# OBS! (Overkill Bench Station)



## p0Pe (Aug 24, 2010)

So, i like watercooling, A LOT! And that have lead me to a derail on my PC-Beto project.
I recently got the Phobya radiator stand and fell in love with it.

I then talked with aquatuning about making a project over this thing, because as you might know, overkill is underrated.

Watercooling and hardware supplied by:






It didnt take long for Christian from aquatuning to agree to send some stuff to make this overkill station

Please notice! This "build" will feature minor modding, and LOTS of watercooling!





Now this was how i recieved the radiator stand, now lets get some hardware into it





Here it is, filled up with some stuff Christian already sent me.





But trust me, there will be much, much more stuff in this stand 

I already have the finished list of parts, but i dont want to say to much But as you might have guessed two more 360´s might find its way inthere:idea:
This is actually all for now, but i hope to continue this in a few weeks when i get some more hardware!

Hope this have caught your attention


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 24, 2010)

Holy jesus, I can't sub enough times to justify the awesomeness of that stand.  Can't wait to see what else happens!


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 24, 2010)

Damn that's a big stand you could cool a V8 engine in that thing with the right rad.

On the more useful side you could have independent loops for different components so there would be easier to swap.

Also i would try to mount the pumps and a powersupply for all of them above the rads


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 25, 2010)

here we go again 

sub'd


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 25, 2010)

What fans are they??    


Subbed.


----------



## surfingerman (Aug 25, 2010)

but can it cool a fermi?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 25, 2010)

surfingerman said:


> but can it cool a fermi?



lol'd! that was naughty!  You forgot that part though cry... That seems much more complete: *But can it cool a fermi while playing crysis*? 

Haha, overused joke it may be, but it always makes me spit on my screen!


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha thanks all! The "can it play crysis" joke makes me laugh every time 



aCid888* said:


> What fans are they??
> 
> 
> Subbed.



They are phobya fans 

I haz gotten gifts? More later


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 1, 2010)

Subscribing!

Are we there yet?


Are we there yet?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 1, 2010)

im hungry




need to pee


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 1, 2010)

We are here now

Time for the next update on this monster 

Watercooling and hardware supplied by:








I started out by prepping the radiators with fittings:





And then took the fans out, and they shine nice and red





Now, a tiny problem, the QD´s couldnt really fit beacuse of the radiators.





Badabim, badabum, problem solved. Just turn the radiators! This also makes the tubing look a bit better.





I also had to connect the radiators in series.





This was simply done with small lengths of tubing.





Now this is something that i doesnt do often, a shot with a messy background I was in the middle of figuring out how to run the tubing the best.





And tell me, doesnt this look badass!?! Dont mind the tubing on the left, i ran out, so that piece was to short lol!





I wanted to route the tubing on the left like this too, but i didnt have enough. It fits great in between the fans, and is very stealthy inthere!





And in case you are wondering why i placed the fans like i did, this is the reason. They are just so damn easy to clean! Just pull of the blades, and whipe them off 

Thats all for now. I need to get some more tubing, and get the MiniNG installed 

Later!


----------



## Loosenut (Sep 1, 2010)

As usual, beautiful work. 

Keep the updates coming


----------



## surfingerman (Sep 2, 2010)

holy jesus its ... beautiful, DO WANT@@!

that color scheme is just begging for some 6970 action

words cannot describe my jealousy right now!


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 2, 2010)

@p0Pe: Why not put the other pipe like this?:


----------



## n-ster (Sep 2, 2010)

he said not enough tubing


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 2, 2010)

n-ster said:


> he said not enough tubing



How silly of me to miss that, thanks.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 2, 2010)

i wantez sum fanz that pull off so easeyz


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 2, 2010)

sick! that should cool just about anything! keep the updates coming.

subbed.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome.

Subbed.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow. This is going to a nice build.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 2, 2010)

Fantastic. What fans are those?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 2, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Fantastic. What fans are those?





p0Pe said:


> They are phobya fans






FTW, man.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 2, 2010)

sweet! ... sub'd


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> FTW, man.



Im at work paying half attention to a boring ass conf call. I get a pass.


----------



## xrealm20 (Sep 2, 2010)

damn - that rad stand looks like it could hold the radiator from a car! 

Subbed.


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 4, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> As usual, beautiful work.
> 
> Keep the updates coming



I will! 



surfingerman said:


> holy jesus its ... beautiful, DO WANT@@!
> 
> that color scheme is just begging for some 6970 action
> 
> words cannot describe my jealousy right now!



Haha thanks man! Would be cool to put a few of the new ati (It will always be ati in my eyes) under this 



overclocking101 said:


> i wantez sum fanz that pull off so easeyz



They are a breeze to clean! I love it



NAVI_Z said:


> sick! that should cool just about anything! keep the updates coming.
> 
> subbed.



A fermi?



newtekie1 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Subbed.



Thanks!



Craigleberry said:


> Wow. This is going to a nice build.



I hope too 



copenhagen69 said:


> sweet! ... sub'd



Thanks



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Im at work paying half attention to a boring ass conf call. I get a pass.



Your off the hook



xrealm20 said:


> damn - that rad stand looks like it could hold the radiator from a car!
> 
> Subbed.



It should be enough for every system out there

I just got an idea for the reservoir, after a project in school. will do it monday and let you know


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 4, 2010)

check this out!!

http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=17&threadid=137980&enterthread=y

enjoy!


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 4, 2010)

> check this out!!


That is one nice setup...
That should cool anything......


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 4, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> That is one nice setup...
> That should cool anything......



thanx. i love project logs!!


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 5, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> check this out!!
> 
> http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=17&threadid=137980&enterthread=y
> 
> enjoy!



Pfff... only two 360´s ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 5, 2010)

smartass


----------



## Marineborn (Sep 5, 2010)

im seriously jealous, dam you


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> smartass







Haters gotta hate 



Marineborn said:


> im seriously jealous, dam you



Haha, that fits nice with you sig


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 6, 2010)

Decided to glasblast the reservoir lol. Just felt like a good idea, and i like the way it turned out


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 6, 2010)

what color coolant? red?


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 6, 2010)

Dont know yet I cant try them all 
















But i will just go with colored fluid for the final shots, and then back to destiled


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 6, 2010)

Tryid with blue, thoughts?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 6, 2010)

that looks pretty cool i must say


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks man! I will try red and all the other colors when i get them home again


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 6, 2010)

all of them


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 6, 2010)

Naaah Just the best of them


----------



## p0Pe (Oct 3, 2010)

Okay guys! Time to make this interesting!

I pulled the MSI GD 85 and I5 750 from pc-beto as i will use those parts for cpu cooler testing in the future.

I had this cooler on it (titan fenrir EVO)





And at 3.8 ghz i was hitting 70/80 C (almost same temps as the stock cooler when running at 2.8 ghz lol!)

I wonder what this OBS + either an EK supreme HF or a AC cuplex kryos HF can get those temps down to

Any guesses?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 3, 2010)

with a setup this cool I'd say -10 easy  lol


----------



## p0Pe (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry for the bad picture, but this is just meant as a performance update





I tested the OBS! with an EK supreme HF, and a Laing ddc 10W pump, and oh boy did it have to work for it!
Hardware:
MSI gd 85 motherboard
Intel i5 760 cpu @ 4.004GHz (1.4 vcore)
Mushkin Ridgeback ram





As you can see from the cpu temps, it owns everything out there. I think the pump is limiting the results a bit, since there was little flow in the system, so i am definitely putting in a d5, or 2 18W´s!
The only cooler that gets close to the OBS! is a prolimatec armageddon with 2 noisblocker PK3 fans at full monty! And that is like having a jet tied to your head. The corsair H70 gets close to, but that thing is also very noisy at full blow:lol:

Again, thanks to Aquatuning for making this projekt a reality


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 16, 2010)

very nice temps there!  What was your room temp when you got these?


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Oct 20, 2010)

well at the moment it only beats a $70 max air cooler for way higer price i would go tec and cool the tec with that setup that would be nice


----------



## p0Pe (Oct 22, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> very nice temps there!  What was your room temp when you got these?



22c +/- 1 degree 



@RaXxaa@ said:


> well at the moment it only beats a $70 max air cooler for way higer price i would go tec and cool the tec with that setup that would be nice



Heh well, the plan is to cool both cpu and gpu(´s) with this. And that would be to much for any 70$ aircooler 
In a low clock test like this, its doomed to not perform much better than the air coolers, but not that the OBS! is on low fanspeed, and the other coolers on max, and if you have ever had a H70, vantage or V6gt, you would know that that noise is like a JET!


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Oct 27, 2010)

lol i have a diff cooler but at 2660 rpm yh it sounds likka jet but i dun need that speed most fo the tym... 
Btw cooling the gpu+gpu+gpu and cpu and nb and sb and memory etc then it would be considered....


----------

